# Slice problem



## rmduffer (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello,

I've been slowly getting back into golf. For the last month, I have just been wearing regulary tennis shoes to the range and my shots have been pretty good. I decided i'm going to try and stick with playing the game a bit more, so I bought some golf shoes. First bucket at the range, almost every ball I hit was going off to the right. Not tailing off, but just straight and right. I had to really change my stance to the left to make the correction. Only thing that has changed has been the shoes. I feel much more stable, but maybe it's changed my stroke. What can I do to get my normal stance and straight shot back, besides going back to the tennies?

thanks,
rmduffer


----------



## swingstripe (Nov 3, 2006)

*Block*

From what you're describing it sounds like a typical block. Take some half swings and stop your swing at waist high. Is the toe of the club facing up?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

If you have a block there is a drill you could do... it does not have immediate results you have to hit a lot of balls on the range but it works in the long run.

Choose a 6 iron and try to hit it about 80 yards making sure you are using a mini swing.Concentrate on moving the body properly and not using the hands and arms, but be mindfull more than anything of hitting the ball straight.It should be relativitaly easy to time the shots so that the blade is square at impact.After hitting about 10 balls like this, move your distance up 20 yards to 100 yards, after hitting 10 balls like this again move your distance up again to 120 again with another 10 balls.Keep increasing the distance by 20 after every 10 balls until you are swining full.
By this stange you should be swinging in perfect rytham and making squarer contact.

Hope this helps


----------

